# Ambery Decoders



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I just came across these yesterday. It appears they have a device that converts HDMI sound to analog and repeats the video. For 130 it aint cheap, but it might be worth a shot if you have a nice non HDMI receiver.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No link? 

What does "repeats the video" mean?

Not sure I see the use for it. If you have a non-HDMI receiver, you can just use the other video and audio outputs (both analog and digital) that all components have. Now, a gizmo that converts component video and digital audio to HDMI - that might be useful...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.ambery.com/2hddodtsdihd.html

Is the link.

Essentially lets say a person is using a PS3 for their blu-rays. But they have a non HDMI repeating receiver that's really nice. 

PS3 to Ambery would allow

Ambery to TV/PJ with HDMI preserving the 1080p signal

Ambery to Amp or AVR with 7.1 LPCM

I always get questions from folks looking for something like that. I thought it might be worth a shot for someone that really loves their receiver and has a PS3 like device.

I hope this makes some sense. The device is only 128 US Dollars which isn't bad. 

I've never tried it and would love to, but my budget goes to the speaker and sub building projects.


The device could potentially be used.


----------

